# nautical mile -freeport long island



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2018)

Do you take all these photographs yourself? If so, what camera and lens do you use? They are all incredible and composed by someone with a natural eye for color, composition, texture, patterns, etc.

I like the  *RUM...RUM...RUM  *one:drive:


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2018)

yes i take them all . my wife is also a photographer and does her own thing .

i use a nikon d800 and i have lots of lenses. usually though for walking around i use a 28-300mm nikon lens . for the bad neighborhoods i use an old nikon d7000 with 18-300mm .

for travel we use a pair of fuji x100s cameras .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

Really like your pictures Mathjak, especially the boats!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2018)

thanks ....   drumming and photography are biggies for me . i spend lots of time on both


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> yes i take them all . my wife is also a photographer and does her own thing . I use a nikon d800 and i have lots of lenses. usually though for walking around i use a 28-300mm nikon lens . for the bad neighborhoods i use an old nikon d7000 with 18-300mm. For travel we use a pair of fuji x100s cameras .


Thank you for sharing those details. My daughter is somewhat new at this so I'll share your photos with her. and the info you've posted...your time is much appreciated.  Freeport, Long Island looks like a fun place and great photo opportunity.


----------

